# Der RM Solo Thread



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte gerne mehr über die Rennradmodelle von RM wissen. Der aktuelle Team Sc Rahmen z.B. gefällt mir sehr (scheint ja auch in Canada geschweisst worden zu sein). Weiss jemand mehr zu technischen Daten wie Gewicht, Steifigkeistwerte usw? Wer hat RM Rennräder und kann über Erfahrungen damit berichten? Schön wären auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Wilson,
also mein Solo 70 CR ist bei Cinelli in Italien gefertigt.
Sau steif und wiegt viel mehr als angegeben.
Habe aber keine Daten oder Testwerte.
Bild werde ich mir lieber verkneifen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

Doch. Bilder bitte!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Mai 2007)

Tach!
Ich habe zwar kein Solo, wollte diesen Thread aber auch mal in Form eines RM Turbo Signature von 2001 bereichern.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2007)

Hey, klasse Thread 

Hier mein Solo AL:50-Rahmen (noch der alte Scandium-Team-Frame):





*Parts bis jetzt:*
Gabel: Columbus Carve Carbon 
Sattelstütze: Race Face Revolution 
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XC 
*Was ich sonst noch so in Planung habe:*
Vorbau&Lenker: Race Face Revolution
Kurbel: Candence
Schaltung&Bremsen: Ultegra (hatte kurzzeitig mal an Dura Ace gedacht, bis ich mir die Preise genauer angeschaut habe...)
Laufräder: Mavic Ksyrium SL
Reifen: ??
*
Was meint die werte Rocky-Gemeinde?*


----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

Mir gefällt die Lackierung sehr. Das Team Rot ist einfach überragend. Allerdings fehlt mir der typische Rocky Schriftzug. Der ist beim aktuellen Team Rahmen drauf und das Unterrohr scheint ähnlich geformt wie bei den neuen Vertex/Element Modellen.


----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

Was mir beim alten allerdings viel besser gefällt ist der Hinterbau. Auf das Carbonzeug könnte ich gut verzichten.

Interessantes Detail übrigens ist, dass bei den Solo Lackierungen 2007 auf die "verwehten" Ahornblätter verzichtet wurde.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> ...Allerdings fehlt mir der typische Rocky Schriftzug. Der ist beim aktuellen Team Rahmen drauf...


Das fand ich auch etwas seltsam. Der Rocky-Schriftzug gehört einfach aufs Unterrohr, Solo hin oder her. Aber das war halt so ne "haben will"-Sache. Und schön isser ja trotzdem

Was meint Ihr zur Ausstattung? Was würdet Ihr anders/besser machen?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Mai 2007)

Die Lackierung ist natürlich der Hammer, ohne Frage. Aber der RM-Schriftzug gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser. Auch missfällt mir der Columbus Rohrsatz beim AL:50 (ist das wirklich Scandium?) und der semi-integrierte Steuersatz. ein Rocky ohne King ist für mich nicht so das wahre... aber die Lackierung haut einiges wieder raus...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Auch missfällt mir der Columbus Rohrsatz beim AL:50 (ist das wirklich Scandium?)...


Lt. dem Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens: JA


----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr zur Ausstattung? Was würdet Ihr anders/besser machen?



Sram Force wär natürlich stilsicher, aber leider auch nicht billiger als ne Dura-Ace (wie teuer wäre die Attack?). Die RF Parts sind cool, wusste gar nicht, dass die abgesehen von der Kurbel auch Road Teile machen. Bei Mavic bin ich eher etwas Skeptisch. Ksyrium sind so Allerweltsteile; nicht wirklich passend für was so Exklusives. Schau Dich mal bei DT-Swiss oder Fulcrum um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Sram Force wär natürlich stilsicher, aber leider auch nicht billiger als ne Dura-Ace (wie teuer wäre die Attack?). Die RF Parts sind cool, wusste gar nicht, dass die abgesehen von der Kurbel auch Road Teile machen. Bei Mavic bin ich eher etwas Skeptisch. Ksyrium sind so Allerweltsteile; nicht wirklich passend für was so Exklusives. Schau Dich mal bei DT-Swiss oder Fulcrum um.



Die Mavic's würde ich fast neu zu einen Hammer-Preis bekommen. Fulcrum habe ich mir alledings auch schon überlegt und die roten Elemente würden auch super zur Lackierung passen.

Bei den Komponenten eher Campo als SRAM (SRAM soll qualitätsmäßig noch Schwächen haben), aber die beiden Topgruppen Record und Chorus liegen preislich auch nahe dem Dura Ace Niveau.

Tja, und mit dem rot/weißen Schriftzug war die Revolution-Stütze natürlich ein Muss:


----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

Will noch was klarstellen: der Ultegra ist gar nichts entgegenzusetzen. Hab die Sram nur reingeworfen, weils eben ein Rocky ist. Campa passt so richtig eigentlich nur an einen italienischen Rahmen.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Lt. dem Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens: JA



Dann glaube ich dir, auch wenn ich nirgendswo einen Anhaltspunkt gefunden habe.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2007)

Und Semi-Integriert ist der Steuersatz auch nicht...

Meine Solos:


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Mai 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und Semi-Integriert ist der Steuersatz auch nicht...
> 
> wirklich bei allen Solos so?
> 
> ...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2007)

Mein AL50 hat einen Semi integrierten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2007)

Meiner hat einen FSA Intellaset... Gibts auch von Columbus direkt, paßt sich dem Steuerrahr an. Ob allerdings ein "normaler" reingeht kann mir keiner sagen. Aber ich würde mir eh eher den CXR kaufen.


----------



## wilson (17. Mai 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und Semi-Integriert ist der Steuersatz auch nicht...
> 
> Meine Solos:



Schön! Hast Du Erfahrungswerte zu dem Rahmen. Vielleicht im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern. RM ist im Rennradsektor ja nicht gerade prominent vertreten. Liegt wohl am traditionellen Bike Image der Marke und nicht daran, dass die Solo Rahmen schlechter sind, als die anderer Marken.


----------



## ik23 (17. Mai 2007)

Ist in All-Mountains Al:50 nicht auch der FSA Steuersatz drin? Der ist ja dann aber doch eher klassisch, nur eben mit "integrierter" Optik, weil er den  gleichen Außendurchmesser wie das Steuerrohr hat.
Hab auch gerade einen weißen Al:50 hier stehen, der drauf wartet, aufgebaut zu werden. Bilder kommen, wenn er fertig ist, das dauert aber noch ne Weile. Hoffe bloß, dass Wilson jetzt keine negative Antwort über Erfahrungswerte bekommt


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2007)

Yep, ist ein FSA.
Ich denke wir haben lediglich unterschiedliche Definitionen von "semi-integriert".


----------



## ik23 (17. Mai 2007)

Möglich. Egal, Hauptsache es lenkt.


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2007)

Ich nimm die Definition http://www.chrisking.com/pdfs/Int Headsets Explained.pdf...

Ich finde den AL:50 angenehm zu fahren. Geht sehr gut um die Kurven, ist IMHO eher was fürs Kiterium als für die Langstecke. Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass der Rahmen nicht Langstreckentauglich ist. ist halt etwas nervöser als mein Litespeed vorher. Der Lack scheint haltbar und in den vergangenen 2 Jahren hab ich auch noch nix kaputt bekommen. Für den Steuersatz gibts allerdings auch von mit Anzüge. Ich wollte auch unbeding noch einen Rahmen ohne Karbon haben weil einfach leichter! Und das Gewicht vom AL:50 ist wirklich gut. Allerdings gibts RoteBullen  in SC gerade für 299,-- Tacken 

Hätte ich noch kein Rennrad würde ich mir nach der Anschafung des CXR auch keins mehr kaufen. Ich war jetzt im Frühjahr bei schlechterem Wetter mit dem Teil auf der Straße unterwegs und bin sehr angetan. Meine Freundin hat zuletzt auch damit trainiert und ist auch sehr angetan. Einfach LRS wechseln und ab ins Gelände oder die Straße. Dies soll die Qualität des AL:50 keinesfalls abwerten und ein halbes Kilo weniger Gewicht ist auch was...


----------



## Redking (17. Mai 2007)

Meiner ist integriert.
Und Sorry ich habe keine Qualitative Probleme mit der Sram Force.
Und das sind Welten zwischen der Sram zu meiner Shimano 105 oder 600.

Langstrecke mit meinem Solo 190 Kilometer.

6Fahrten = 820 Kilometer und 4732 Höhenmeter. 
Hier im Flachland
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und Sorry ich habe keine Qualitative Probleme mit der Sram Force.
> Und das sind Welten zwischen der Sram zu meiner Shimano 105 oder 600.



Interessant sowas von Jemanden zu hören der die Teile tatsächlich fährt. 
Bleibt aber der hohe Preis. Gegen die Force ist die Dura Ace ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen 
Ist halt immer die gleiche Frage: Mittelklasse oder High End, vernünftig oder den Emotionen freien Lauf lassen...
*UND Klaus
Wir wollen Bilder sehen*


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Interessant sowas von Jemanden zu hören der die Teile tatsächlich fährt.
> Bleibt aber der hohe Preis. Gegen die Force ist die Dura Ace ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen
> Ist halt immer die gleiche Frage: Mittelklasse oder High End, vernünftig oder den Emotionen freien Lauf lassen...
> *UND Klaus
> Wir wollen Bilder sehen*


Hallo???
Find ich jetzt nicht überteuert Okay ist halt 70 teurer! Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden, genauso wie mit dem Bild.
Wenn es fertig ist wie es mir gefällt dann gibt es vielleicht ein Bild. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ...Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden
> Gruß
> Klaus



Genauso ist das. 
Was ich momentan an meinem Slayer mit meiner SRAM-Schaltcombo mitmache, läßt mich von diesen Hersteller erstmal Abstand nehmen. 
Darum hab ich mir jetzt auch nach reiflichen überlegen bei meinem Bikehändler eine Dura Ace Gruppe (ohne Kurbel, denn da kommt ja die Candence rein) bestellt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2007)

ich hätte campa chorus genommen.....record ist zu teuer. rocky mountain hat flair und stil - und campa eben auch. shimano ist bestimmt top aber eben allerweltszeug und das ist rocky mountain eben nicht. naja, das ist halt meine meinung... gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ich hätte campa chorus genommen.....record ist zu teuer. rocky mountain hat flair und stil - und campa eben auch. shimano ist bestimmt top aber eben allerweltszeug und das ist rocky mountain eben nicht. naja, das ist halt meine meinung... gruß jako



Da sollte man schon differenzieren: Shimano ist nicht gleich Shimano, Mavic ist nicht gleich Mavic. *Dura Ace *und auch die vorher erwähnten Mavic Ksyrium *SL* sind bestimmt kein "Allerweltszeug". Genausowenig wie Rocky eben


----------



## s.d (22. Mai 2007)

seh ich genauso Campa mag Flair und Stil haben aber wer mit dem Zeug nicht zurecht kommt hat nichts davon. Ich finde Dura Ace ist ganz bestimmt kein allerweltszeug und es funktionert hald einfach top und nur weil es Leute gibt die beschließen dass Campa Stil hat und Shimano nicht muss sich jetzt nicht jeder das Zeug kaufen ich finde Dura Ace abartig schick und genau so Stilvoll.


----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2007)

ich wollte auch bestimmt keine glaubensfrage anzetteln.....deshalb habe ich auch gleich dazu geschrieben das shimano top ist und das es meine meinung ist..... haupsache man ist selber zufrieden und findet die zeit sein bike zu bewegen... gruß an alle rocky fans


----------



## Redking (24. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> .
> *UND Klaus
> Wir wollen Bilder sehen*


Das muss reichen!  







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Mai 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Das muss reichen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na immerhin... 

Meins wird die nächsten Wochen von Markus - MTsports aufgebaut. Dann gibt's auch Bilder davon


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Mai 2007)

Hy REDKING,

was ist mit dem 26.Juni ne Coole Runde in den 7Hills mit Ines und mir, Du und LEA  ?? Seit Ihr dabei.

Gruss Jens


----------



## wilson (25. Mai 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob man mich hier jetzt steinigen wird, aber nachdem ich beim MTB von Cannondale (Jeckyll) auf Rocky gewechselt habe, weil mir die akuellen CD Modelle (Rush und Prophet) nicht wirklich zusagen, wirds beim nächsten Rennrad whs. doch wieder ein CD. Da ist wesentlich mehr Erfahrung und Know How im Strassenrennsport vorhanden. Die Alumodelle gibts ja nun schon seit 22 Jahren und die waren zusammen mit Klein die Begründer moderner Strassenrahmen mit Oversizerohren und massig Steifigkeit. Dem muss man doch Tribut zollen. Zudem bekomme ich für das Geld was der Sc Rahmen kostet, schon fast ein bewährtes CAAD5 mit 105er Gruppe und wenn ich noch ein bisschen spare liegt bald ein CAAD9 mit Ultegra drin.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Soo, mein Solo ist fertig:





Einzelheiten zum Aufbau etc. könnt Ihr Euch hier ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (4. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön klassisch mit den RF Parts und die Dura Ace ist auch top


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2007)

Schön!


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2007)

Ich schiebe mal den Thread nach oben!




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (21. Juni 2007)

Perfekt geschaffen für ein Wallride!


----------



## Tolpan76 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich die ganze Zeit nur im Wald unterwegs war musste jetzt mal was für die Strasse her... 





Nach meinen ersten Touren kann ich nur sagen: Ich bin begeistert  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juni 2007)

@Redking
Ah, so langsam lüftet sich das Geheimnis...
Endgeiler Rahmen, (Neid ) 
Sind das Fulcrum Felgen?
Meine Spacertürme sind mittlerweile unter den Vorbau gewandert. Die RR-Haltung ist schon grenzwertig wenn man vom MTB kommt.  

@Tolpan76
Schöne aufgebaut. Ist das eine DEUS-Stütze? Wolltest Du bewußt keine RR-Komp. von RF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tolpan76 (22. Juni 2007)

Ja ist eine DEUS. 
Hab das Rad so aufgebaut von meinem Local Dealer.
Wenn ich es selber zusammengestellt hätte, wären Vorbau und Lenker von Syntace oder RF. Aber das kann ja noch werden ...

Christian


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich schiebe mal den Thread nach oben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Cinelli! Und diese Retrokluft aus den 90ern ist auch der Hammer! Leider harmonisiert beides zusammen sowas von gar nicht! 

Gruß

Baxter


----------



## Redking (23. Juni 2007)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Schönes Cinelli! Und diese Retrokluft aus den 90ern ist auch der Hammer! Leider harmonisiert beides zusammen sowas von gar nicht!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Baxter



Stimmt BLC ist bei Cinelli gefertigt.
Und mach ruhig so weiter. Drüben hat du ja schon deinen Namen geändert. 

Klaus


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Stimmt BLC ist bei Cinelli gefertigt.
> Und mach ruhig so weiter. Drüben hat du ja schon deinen Namen geändert.
> 
> Klaus



Schade, das du so dünnhäutig bist und direkt alle Bilder beim leisesten Anflug von Kritik löschst. Lege dir mal eine Portion Charakter zu, und dann poste deine Bilder nochmal... Gruß BLC alias Baxter.


----------



## ik23 (28. Januar 2008)

Servus, hab am Wochenende mal was gebastelt, bin aber wegen schlechten Wetter noch nicht zur Probefahrt gekommen (nicht, dass es mir was ausgemacht haett, aber dem Rad wollt ich die erste Ausfahrt nicht bei Regen antun   )


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2008)

Die CX-Saison ist vorbei, jetzt hab ich mein "Rennrad" aufgebaut. Nur noch 4 Wochen bis Malle


----------



## Redking (23. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Update.




Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2008)

@ Redking
hui, also ich finde den Rahmen so hammer schön  
Das Bike sieht sehr geil aus.

Kann mir eine sagen bis wann Rocky das Turbo gebaut hat?
Und in welchem Jahr speziel das Turbo Ltd. (Canuckdesign) gebaut wurde?
Habe mir gerade eines gekauft.
Ich möchte jetzt auch mal auf der Straße ein bisschen Gas geben und was für die Kondition tun.
Der Aufbau wir wohl erst mal noch etwas dauern, da die anderen Bikes erst mal bewegt werden möchten  

cu


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2008)

Da alle meine Bilder verschwunden sind ...(...und um den Thread wieder nach oben zu bringen) hier ein aktuelles Bild meines Scandium AL:50:


----------



## alf2 (19. Mai 2008)

Dann stelle ich hier mal mein neues Projekt vor:





Rocky Mountain Solo ST Sonderserie aus Columbus Spirit!!!  


Ist mein erstes Rocky Mountain!
Bin sehr gespannt wie es sich fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas (19. Mai 2008)

fährt sich gut, habe auch eines


----------



## texas (22. Mai 2008)




----------



## Nofaith (25. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Update meines SOLO AL-50, musste die Laufräder wecheln, nachdem meine Alten mit Rissen in den Felgen aufgegeben haben.


----------



## michel69 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin beim stöbern eher zufällig über diesen Beitrag hier gestolpert, und dachte mir, da könntest du auch mal deinen Senf dazu geben. Ich hoffe das mit den Bildern hochladen klappt so wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann müssten hier jetzt 2 Bilder eines RM Solo 50 zu sehen sein, einmal mit "Sonntagsschuhen" und einmal mit "Werktagschuhen".






[/url] 

[/IMG]


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön dein Solo ich warte auch noch bis ich mir Sonntagsschuhe leisten kann. Deine Werktagsschuhe sind zur Zeit meine Sonntagsschuhe.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## michel69 (8. Juli 2008)

Die Carbonlaufräder sind optisch schon richtig der Hamer, wenn ich aber ehrlich bin fahre ich eigentlich doch lieber mit den Alu-Laufrädern, die sind dann doch wesentlich einfacher im Alltags-Handling.


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2008)

Wer noch was adäquates für den Winter sucht: 
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=146464


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wer noch was adäquates für den Winter sucht:
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=146464




Ist rerserviert..


----------



## Giuliano.B (29. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich den alten threat rauskrame. Ich finds so krass welch Schattendasein die ganzen Solos führen. Man bekommt kaum welche zu Gesicht und weiß nichts drüber. Ich weiß vor allem eines. Irgendwann muss auch eins in mein Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den alten threat rauskrame. Ich finds so krass welch Schattendasein die ganzen Solos führen. Man bekommt kaum welche zu Gesicht und weiß nichts drüber. Ich weiß vor allem eines. Irgendwann muss auch eins in mein Haus



Wie, du hast noch keins? 

Robert


----------



## marathonflo (18. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch eines  

Ein nagelneues AL:50 mit Ultegra vom Händler für -> 800,00 , natürlich im Team Design. Da musste ich sofort zuschlagen, überlegen darf man da m.E. bei dem Preis nicht...

Glück muss man haben 

Natürlich wird das Bike über den Winter noch von MT Sports verfeinert werden, denn noch sind die Standardkomponenten verbaut...

Der Rahmen ist übrigens aus einer Scandium - Zirkonium Legierung (Columbus AXLR8R)...


----------



## All-Mountain (18. August 2010)

marathonflo schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch eines



Warum seh ich kein Bild?


----------



## marathonflo (18. August 2010)

Kommt schon noch... hab´s doch eben erst "geschossen", heute Nachmittag kommt es dann mit in sein neues Zuhause...


----------



## marathonflo (18. August 2010)

Hier ist es:


----------



## Yetibike (18. August 2010)

Sehr schön, mal schauen wann mich erwischt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (18. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sehr schön, mal schauen wann mich erwischt......



Bei mir war das ganz spontan innert 24h... 
Ich hätte das zu dem Preis auch nicht ablehnen können... So eine Gelegenheit kommt so schnell nicht mehr


----------



## All-Mountain (19. August 2010)

Sehr feines Bike. 
Der Rahmen müßte 1:1 der gleiche wie meiner sein. Hab den damals beim MT-Sports auch relativ günstig bekommen und dann so aufbauen lassen:
http://www.all-mountain.de/fuhrpark/solo/solo.htm


----------



## marathonflo (19. August 2010)

Sieht gut aus!  

Meine erste Tuning Maßnahme war der Sattel  
Ich habe den Flite mit der Schweizer Fahne vor kurzem erst erstanden und wollte ihn eigentlich ans ETSX machen (da kommt er auch noch hin...).

So wie es ausschaut sind die Sattelstützendurchmesser von Vertex, ETSX und SOLO identisch. Da können sich dann Vertex und SOLO die Speedneedle "teilen", die ist immer noch der bequemste Sattel...


----------



## michel69 (17. September 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss auch eins in mein Haus



Hier wäre ne passende Gelegenheit. Als Komplettrad, oder auch nur der Rahmen.


mc


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. November 2010)

Ich hab nun auch bald eins. Hab einen an der Hand . Bin so spitz drauf


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. November 2010)

Ich habe eineinhalb Jahre gewartet bis mir so ein Rahmen in die Hände fällt. Nun war es endlich soweit. Übern Winter wird der in Ruhe aufgebaut. Kommt wohl Ultegra dran und Eastonteile. Vielleicht aber auch doch RaceFace


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. November 2010)

Das Set schreit doch förmlich nach der EC90 Kurbel! 
(Dann noch Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau und vielleicht sogar die Laufräder EC90.)


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2010)

Zu viel wollte ich jetzt auch nicht ins Rennrad stecken. So sieht der plan aus:

Komplett Ultegra und sonst:

Lenker: Easton EC70 Aero Carbon Rennrad Lenker weiß/schwarz Mod. 2011
Vorbau: Easton EA90 Vorbau 1 1/8" Mod. 2011
Laufradsatz: Easton EA70 Rennrad Laufradsatz, 700C Mod. 2010
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. November 2010)

Jaja, Ferrari fahren wollen, aber dann nur an die freie Tanke...

Just kidding, ich hab mein Solo wohlweislich gleich mit EC/A 70 aufgebaut...


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2010)

Ich hab ja auch überlegt und würdegerne mit 90er Teilen aufbauen. Aber die sind dann wesentlich teurer. Bis auf die Gabel alles 70er hatte ich auch überlegt. Aber da ist dann eh auch schon "gemischt" drin wegen der 90er Gabel. Obwohl das Solo am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette ist, wird der Aufbau jetzt doch schon ganz gut. Kann´s kaum erwarten und wird bestimmt stimmig. Ans Flatline kann ich keine dickeren rockytypischen Teile bauen (Nurnoch Titanfeder). Am Element gibts aber noch einiges an Potential. Und das brauche ich schließlich für die Marathons .

Mit dem Solo kann man dann auch schöne und auch nicht so langweilige Grundlagen fahren. Da freu ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnikder (2. Dezember 2010)

michel69 schrieb:


> Hier wäre ne passende Gelegenheit. Als Komplettrad, oder auch nur der Rahmen.
> 
> 
> mc



Danach ist dies hier ja ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. Dezember 2010)

So wie´s aussieht bekommt mein solo den Monat erstmal EA90 Laufräder und ´ne Sram Red-Gruppe. Danach wird der Rest auch 90er Teile. Auch wenn der Aufbau etwas länger dauert 

Das 2008er CD finde ich persönlich halt auch nicht wirklich schön. Zum einen die Rahmenform und dann ist das farblich/schriftliche Design auch komplett anders als was man kennt. Der Rahmen ist wie aus einer anderen Welt


----------



## Gnikder (2. Dezember 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> So wie´s aussieht bekommt mein solo den Monat erstmal EA90 Laufräder und ´ne Sram Red-Gruppe. Danach wird der Rest auch 90er Teile. Auch wenn der Aufbau etwas länger dauert
> 
> Das 2008er CD finde ich persönlich halt auch nicht wirklich schön. Zum einen die Rahmenform und dann ist das farblich/schriftliche Design auch komplett anders als was man kennt. Der Rahmen ist wie aus einer anderen Welt


Als ob die 2010 besser aussahen! Schon wieder ein anderes Design.





Das Modell gab es auch noch 2010!


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Dezember 2010)

Wobei ich die Designs neutraler finde. Und obwohl sehr rund gehalten finde ich da sPrestige auch noch "schlicht".

So, paar Teile sind nun fix. EA90 SLX Laufradsatz und bis auf Kurbel schonmal Red-Gruppe. Für den Monat ausgereizt. Ab in die nächste Runde


----------



## Catsoft (12. August 2011)

Moin!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem (günstigen) RM Solo CX(R) Rahmen in 54cm. Wenn also jemand....

Robert


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2011)

Hier poste ich auch mal meines! 97 Turbo Nr.28 of 340






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gnikder (4. Oktober 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hier poste ich auch mal meines! 97 Turbo Nr.28 of 340



Sehr schön, da könnte ich auch wieder schwach werden.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

im Moment bin ich damit unterwegs....





Robert


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2013)

Über´s googlen bin ich wieder hier auf die Seite gekommen und gesehen das ich schrieb wie ich das Solo aufbauen möchte. Es ist ja schon lang fertig.






Bis auf die Kurbel die eine EC90 ist, ist eine komplette Sram Red Gruppe drauf. EA90 SLX Laufräder, EA90 SLX Aerolenker, EA90 Vorbau und ein Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flowsattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich war auch säumig. 
Mein Rocky Mountain Solo St sieht aufgebaut so aus. 
(Der Rahmen steht mittlerweile wieder zum Verkauf).


----------



## subtrail (21. August 2015)

Moin!
Kurze Frage zu diesen, ohne Zweifel, schönen Rädern: Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die Turbos gerne mal eingeknickt sind? Habe jetzt mein Turbo SC wieder abgebaut und in Einzelteilen im Keller liegen aber in der Zeit in der ich es gefahren bin hatte ich keine Probleme. Klar nen Carbonrahmen ist steifer, aber ich als Laie fand das Fahrverhalten vom Turbo gut.

Grüße!


----------



## subtrail (23. September 2015)

ah wenn ich nen Beitrag ändere, dann wird das Datum im Thread nicht erneuert. Also um die Frage oben etwas zu puschen: Hat es denn hier schon jemand geschafft nen Solo oder Turbo zu zerwürgen?

Grüße!


----------



## Tolpan76 (17. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich belebe den Thread mal kurz wieder da ich mein Solo 50ac (RH 54) abzugeben hätte...
Vielleicht ist hier ja zufällig jemand auf der Suche...





Ist Jahrgang 2007, RaceFace Kurbel und Sattelstütze, Ultegra Bremsen / Schaltung und Ritchey Alu-Vorbau und Lenker. Die Ksyrium-Laufräder sind keine 500 KM gefahren da ich mit anderen Laufrädern (Spinergy) unterwegs war.

Aktuelle Bilder kann ich bei Interesse gerne machen.


----------

